# Anthrocon 2013 Charity Auction Idea



## WolfeMasters (Dec 12, 2012)

I am going to be purchasing an art book (of a nice quality) for random artists to draw in.  At Furry Connection North 2013, I plan on going around and having random artists draw in the book.  The artwork is free art, of the artists choice.  I will probably try to keep the "theme" in line with that of AC2013 (I have not yet checked what the theme will be).

I am having difficulty finding a method of contacting Uncle Kage (that would be reliable).  I know that he is supposed to be the big guy behind AC and wanted to get my idea approved by him, before I just start doing it.  I would like to get the book filled with art and have it donated to the charity auction.  I have some artistic friends that have already agreed to drawing in the book, and a few others that might say yes.  I don't want the book to be JUST big name artists.  I thought this would be a good way for some of the smaller artists out there to get their stuff known.  But mostly, I thought it sounded like a great idea for the charity auction.

The reason for posting here is because I would like to know if anyone else would be interested in this idea.  Participating with art, or donating by some other means.  The slightest contribution would be appreciated.  Even if it is a small doodle on a "doodle page."  I will keep a running tab of everyone that has contributed to the book and make a nice collection page to give thanks.

If you have any other ideas, throw them my way.  I want to keep this as simple as possible, but I'm not opposed to doing some hard work to make this happen.

Oh, and if anyone knows a good way to contact Uncle Kage, I would appreciate the assistance as well.


----------



## PeterCat (Dec 14, 2012)

There's an entire page on the Anthrocon web site listing the e-mail addresses of all the department heads: http://www.anthrocon.org/contact . You are going to want to contact the Charity Director, Rigel. Even if you did write to Kage, he would only forward it to Rigel to handle.


----------



## WolfeMasters (Dec 14, 2012)

PeterCat said:


> There's an entire page on the Anthrocon web site listing the e-mail addresses of all the department heads: http://www.anthrocon.org/contact . You are going to want to contact the Charity Director, Rigel. Even if you did write to Kage, he would only forward it to Rigel to handle.



Thank you for the assistance, I had the idea but no clue where to start.  I figured I should at least get this information posted so that when I start doing my research for how to make it happen, I'd have somewhere to begin.


----------

